

We need $1B to tackle Ebola and we are $600M short - gamechangr
http://qz.com/278185/we-need-1-billion-to-tackle-the-ebola-epidemic-and-were-600-million-short/

======
gamechangr
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-
now/2014/10/08/ebo...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-
now/2014/10/08/ebola-texas-dallas-death/16914319/)

~~~
rbickle
At least there is only one confirmed death in the US. A man that already had
the disease on arrival.

